# Cannon Mtn Fri 4/3/15 - Corn & bumps TR



## Whitey (Apr 3, 2015)

*Date(s) Skied:* Fri April 3, 2015
*Ski Area:* Cannon Mountain, Franconia, NH
*Conditions:* Cornfest, sun. 60 degrees     

*Trip Report: *
Wanted to get in on today’s spring weather so I headed out of work early & grabbed a half day at Cannon today.   Skied 1-4.  It was AWESOME. 60 degrees & sunny.  Some people there but no waits to get on the chairs.  I heard some chatter in the lodge about it being “too soft”.  No such thing.  Today was the best I’ve ever seen Cannon ski (I’ve had lousy timing at Cannon on previous trips).  Everything was soft. I even ditched my gloves for the last 2 hrs of the day & skied in a vest and T-shirt.  
My ROTD was Hardscrabble.  Getting a little burnt in spots but still covered enough to run thru.  I love the way that the run follows contours of the mountain and changes directions and angles.  Really keeps you interested.  Video of that run linked below.  

The lower black diamond runs (Zoomer, Paulie’s Folly, Avalanche) were epic.  The bumps on the sides of these trails were were soft and covered in about 3-4 inches of corn snow.  Hero bumps, very forgiving.  Bump skier heaven.   

Profile from the top had no bumps but great coverage, unbelievable views, 3-4" of corn, and improved your tan lines every time you hit it.   I could have lapped that run for hours (but only had 3, so I had to keep moving around the mtn)  

Some videos posted on Youtube.  Check them out if interested.  Forewarning; no editing and no music.  Just whatever I caught on the Gopro as I skied the bumps:  

Hardscrabble – bumps on lower section.  https://youtu.be/9RhVzmWCaQQ
Zoomer Lift Line – corned up, big bumps: https://youtu.be/W0LU5UDb1bk

Pics:
My new skis hanging at the base after a good day:






Sunny spring day:





Top of mountain, looking down at top of tram:





Mid Hardscrabble:





Taft Slalom looking towards trail to top of Mittersill:


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice,............... Your Superman Cape is showing in the second vid


----------



## petergriffen (Apr 4, 2015)

I heard the same complaints, some of those guys are never happy even though they ski daily


----------



## granite (Apr 4, 2015)

I too was at Cannon for 3 1/2 hours yesterday afternoon.  Whitey's description and videos/photos are excellent and accurate.  I will add the run Extension onto Avalanche as my run of the day.  In fact, this is my line of the year, on skier's right, has been skiing fantastic all year.  Mountain ops leaves about a 15 foot wide lane all winter ungroomed and this lane holds the snow very well-a lot of snow gets blown into the line too.  Extension begins at the end of Bypass and is one of the steepest parts of the mountain.  At the bottom of extension is the big right turn onto Avalanche, almost 180 degrees.  At this point there is a double fall line across the slope that slants to the left as the slope turns to the right.  At this big direction change, where the two slopes meet, all the way to the right is a very steep face, or drop which is created by snowmaking and grooming; skiing this drop is just fantastic.  Skiing this line onto Avalanche will take you to the catwalk Zoomalanche that crosses the slope and creates another very steep drop onto the face of Avalanche.  I have skied this line hundreds of times over the years and can't get enough of it, especially the two steep drop offs.  Once onto the steep face of Avalanche you can continue to ski the moguls or cut over to the groomed section and let em rip!  About two weeks ago they groomed this line flat on the Extension portion, all that snow that had built up there groomed out really well and made the line really good during the thawing and freezing cycles.  It's now starting to get bumped up again.  I'm taking today off, but if I can get up early enough tomorrow I plan on making the sunrise Easter Service at Loon, ski down and then head to Cannon for the day!  The two photos were taken where the two trails meet, at the top of the first steep drop off.  Have fun skiing it the next time you're at Cannon.


----------



## Whitey (Apr 4, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Nice,............... Your Superman Cape is showing in the second vid



Skied w/ the vest unzipped on that run.   Was starting to get hot.   Note the bare arms & hands in the video I shot later on Hardscrabble.   After the "superman run" on Zoomer I had to ditch the pullover, gloves, etc and just went w/ T-shirt & vest.   Was never even the slightest bit cold, even riding the chair.   It was that warm.  I rode up with some people who were still going with their ski jackets & pants.  I'm sitting next to them in a T-shirt & blue jeans.    One of us had it right. . .


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 4, 2015)

Looks like Whitey scored! Sweet spring conditions. I was there a day before and caught just a part of that. I met up with JDRoma and we spent the afternoon ripping it up from the top. It was getting softer as the sun came out on Thursday afternoon. We both felt that the 4 PM came too quickly.
Nice pictures and I enjoyed the vids as well. I hope that the really good snow will last at least for another week.


----------



## Whitey (Apr 4, 2015)

Bumpsis said:


> Looks like Whitey scored! Sweet spring conditions. I was there a day before and caught just a part of that. I met up with JDRoma and we spent the afternoon ripping it up from the top. It was getting softer as the sun came out on Thursday afternoon. We both felt that the 4 PM came too quickly.
> Nice pictures and I enjoyed the vids as well. I hope that the really good snow will last at least for another week.



Bump -

Thought the same thing - 4PM was way too early to shut off the lift.   Should have run until 5PM at least.   Look at my last pic, it was that bright and sunny a solid 1/2 hr after the lifts had already shut down.


----------



## skifree (Apr 4, 2015)

Careful without gloves. I've ground my knuckles to bone going without


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 5, 2015)

Loved the videos , luscious !


----------



## Whitey (Apr 5, 2015)

granite said:


> I too was at Cannon for 3 1/2 hours yesterday afternoon.  Whitey's description and videos/photos are excellent and accurate.  I will add the run Extension onto Avalanche as my run of the day.  In fact, this is my line of the year, on skier's right, has been skiing fantastic all year.  Mountain ops leaves about a 15 foot wide lane all winter ungroomed and this lane holds the snow very well-a lot of snow gets blown into the line too.  Extension begins at the end of Bypass and is one of the steepest parts of the mountain.  At the bottom of extension is the big right turn onto Avalanche, almost 180 degrees.  At this point there is a double fall line across the slope that slants to the left as the slope turns to the right.  At this big direction change, where the two slopes meet, all the way to the right is a very steep face, or drop which is created by snowmaking and grooming; skiing this drop is just fantastic.  Skiing this line onto Avalanche will take you to the catwalk Zoomalanche that crosses the slope and creates another very steep drop onto the face of Avalanche.  I have skied this line hundreds of times over the years and can't get enough of it, especially the two steep drop offs.  Once onto the steep face of Avalanche you can continue to ski the moguls or cut over to the groomed section and let em rip!  About two weeks ago they groomed this line flat on the Extension portion, all that snow that had built up there groomed out really well and made the line really good during the thawing and freezing cycles.  It's now starting to get bumped up again.  I'm taking today off, but if I can get up early enough tomorrow I plan on making the sunrise Easter Service at Loon, ski down and then head to Cannon for the day!  The two photos were taken where the two trails meet, at the top of the first steep drop off.  Have fun skiing it the next time you're at Cannon.



Here ya go, Granite.   I think this is the run you reference, from top of mountain to bottom (sorry, it's a little longer than I'd usually post, too lazy to edit it):  https://youtu.be/BDrfpUMsS0Q


----------



## billski (Apr 5, 2015)

every place is looking soo good!


----------

